# Targets



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good online place to buy targets in bulk?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What kind(s) of targets?

Click here: American Target Company - Official NRA Shooting Targets
or
Here: IPSC/IDPA Type Combat Targets : www.speedwelltargets.com, Shooting Targets, Paper Targets, Cardboard Targets, Steel Targets, Zombie Targets


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The 2nd cheapest targets you can buy are paper plates,the cheap one's that fold and spill your food.They're about the size of a bullseye and they happen to be the same size as the heart/lung area.A cheap sharpie makes a dot if you need an aiming point for sight in.The cheapest is a pack of 9x11 paper for the copy machine or writing,and are just like the plated in a different shape.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For handgun training, I use paper plates (6" and 9"), 3x5 and 4x6 index cards, and 8.5x11 printer paper with drawn on shapes which we number. I go every two weeks with a neighbor friend and we put each other through a series of scenarios with these targets using target holders that flip 90 degrees in a timed fashion and differing distances. We do this with draw and fire, reloading exercises, and warmup routines. We have never used a "standard" target in the year and a half we have been doing this.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

here are some sites for free printing online...

FREE TARGETS from TARGETZ.com
MYTARGETS.COM Free Targets That Print In PDF Format
www.glockfaq.com/targets.htm
www.protargets.com/targets/index2.htm
http://www.gamecalls.net/free_stuff/...e_targets.html
www.uspalma.com/Targets/targets.htm
The Reload Bench Home Page


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

LePetomane said:


> Does anyone know of a good online place to buy targets in bulk?


Here's an idea depending on what you want.

Our outdoor range only allows one piece of paper stapled or pasted to cardboard attached to a large wooden target frame.
The rationale is to provide plenty of margin for the wooden target frames. With 15 minutes of firing time before target changing.
Five dollar charge for "a kill shot on a frame". :mrgreen:

For bullseye competition practice we use photocopied "blacked in X/10/9 rings with circle "lines" for the 8 and 7 rings.
The circles are the same size as the NRA B-8C (P) "25 yd Repair Center" which is used in competition.
The result is a black center that is 5.54 inches in diameter with the 8 and 7 ring lines.

You can fit TWO of these stacked vertically on a 11" x 17" piece of photocopy paper. 
Twenty copies for $3.60 at my local UPS copy center.

Bullseye comp. does 10 rounds for each "go-around" before scoring and then stapling the "new center".
So, we can do "two rounds" of ten on each target for each 15 minutes before target change.
So, you can do a simulated match in half the time compared to using "one real paper target you buy".

One drawback is it takes my spotting scope to see the .22LR hit placement at 25 yards.
I can see "some" 9mm centerfire/service pistol (M9) hits. But that also takes the scope to be sure.

If you're doing CCW/nightstand practice with .38/9mm/.45 etc. at 10 yards or less, seeing hits is not a problem.
Some people like my lady friend like to pay a LOT more for seeing the "magic" little green or orange circled holes appear. :mrgreen:

Damn. That is a COMPLICATED description. It's really simple "in person". :smt1099


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I found a place locally (Qualification Targets Inc. in Hammond, Wisconsin) and dropped in on them. John took me on a tour of the warehouse and was very helpful. They are a nice bunch of guys and their prices are good. I highly recommend them.


----------

